# Sexing Rbp



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have several adult rbp how can I sex them so I pair them up to breed? If I knew their sexes I could matchmake them up on a date, maybe some sushi,maybe a movie on the projector see if maybe I can't make some sparks fly if you know what I mean.can anyone help? Please my rbp are lonely.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Not sure if you can truly unless you dissect them, but I noticed my female RBPs were the thicker ones compared to the males which were more slim. I'm sure there is variation though with each fish so differentiating in size probably couldn't determine it completely.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well looked like the sushi dinner went well, n even seen em go for a stroll around the tank a couple times before the movie started.I lit some candles to sent the mood for em.maybe I should throw on some Barry white? Hopefully they'll get their spawn on tonight.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

UPDATE: I noticed the movie must have went well both male took their girl back to the nest, n I believe I noticed them getn their spawn-on, fishy style. I didn't wanna be a perv n just sit there n watch or spawn-block him so I just kept walkn. The tank was Rockin so I kept walkin.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> UPDATE: I noticed the movie must have went well both male took their girl back to the nest, n I believe I noticed them getn their spawn-on, fishy style. I didn't wanna be a perv n just sit there n watch or spawn-block him so I just kept walkn. The tank was Rockin so I kept walkin.


LOL spawn-block


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Domelotta said:


> Not sure if you can truly unless you dissect them, but I noticed my female RBPs were the thicker ones compared to the males which were more slim. I'm sure there is variation though with each fish so differentiating in size probably couldn't determine it completely.


 My female is also larger and thicker and has always been the larger one and more dominant one of the two. If they are raised togther from the same size this coul work for sexing, but its not going to be overly accurate


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

thats the way i keep being told the bigger a thicker ps are usualy the female being the male is smaller and skinner .


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I can pick out the males in my tank because they are usually in nest building mode. While all 5 of the red-bellies in my tank will show the usual pre-spawning darkening, the males seem to exhibit it a little more, and stay darker longer. I would agree that usually the male is slimmer, and I have noticed that the two males in my tank will eat less if they are guarding a nest. One male in particular has always been a light eater, and he has remained the smallest fish in the tank since I acquired him. However I got him badly injured 2 yrs ago, from very stressful conditions, so it is possible this has affected his behavior as far as eating or growth rate. I guess to Red bellies size doesn't matter cause he's steady mackin' two chicks LOL
If I were looking to pair up fish I wasn't familiar with, I would assume that the darkest ones were most likely males, with the fatter more colorful ones being females. In conditions where the fish were stressed or something they all get lighter and it's impossible to tell unless you recognize the fish.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well I guess I was successful in not spawn-blocking him. She must of been a squirter because she has eggs strung out all over his nest,looks like a hell of a mess. Lmao. N just for record I know how to sex them.lol


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

These discussions keep on returning. However sexing them without the spawning behavior is still nearly impossible. The size and shape differences have just been to inconsequent this far...


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

Who cares as long as they are pumping out eggs every 7 or 8 days lmmfao. I need alot more tanks wtf.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

jayscollision said:


> Who cares as long as they are pumping out eggs every 7 or 8 days lmmfao. I need alot more tanks wtf.


Speaking of more tanks a guy here has 33gal(4') tanks that are split into 3tanks. Each tank(all 3 sections) are drilled n have bulk heads. Old walmart tanks 40$each. Pallets of em.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Who cares as long as they are pumping out eggs every 7 or 8 days lmmfao. I need alot more tanks wtf.


Speaking of more tanks a guy here has 33gal(4') tanks that are split into 3tanks. Each tank(all 3 sections) are drilled n have bulk heads. Old walmart tanks 40$each. Pallets of em.
[/quote]
One or two of those would be great, my reds are pumping out eggs like robots. I've been trying to pickup a couple 55's off of craigslist for grow out tanks. I'm going to have to break down and trade some baby reds for some equipment. The 100 or so I have left are close to 3 inches now and have to go.


----------

